

Free Market: How Property Rights Saved Chile And Destroyed Haiti - Judson
http://TheAustrian.org/index.php/2010/02/27/how-property-rights-saved-chile-and-destroyed-haiti/

======
Judson
Just a small piece showing the inverse link between economic freedom and the
protection of property rights to the destruction caused by natural disasters.

The free market can prevail, even with services and certifications that are
considered "too big to handle".

